# Fixing old plumbing



## gottodo1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I pulled out some drywall to put in a new sink down stairs and I saw there is a vent already in place right there that was plumbed to have a sink! I thought great, then I pulled out a bit more drywall and saw a rag blocking the hole and thought hurm. Then a bit more and I see duct tape holding where the Y connected back to the 2" pipe with a ~half inch gap.... 

SO if I want to fix this, I was thinking I could cut the pipe a half foot up above the Y,  put in a coupler, then add a smidge of pipe until I realized there's no flex in the existing pipe. Is using one of these the proper way to do it?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 8, 2014)

I  think that's right as long as you get the right one for the pipe you have.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Feb 8, 2014)

Good news ... you can get flexible fittings which give you enough give to make the connection.  You will have to have a solid black ABS above and below the fitting ... then couple them using a FERNCO coupling.

I have even seen drain Y's in flex material ...  http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&r...r=4328&page=1&start=0&ndsp=17&ved=0CHgQrQMwDA

There is hope for you!


----------



## gottodo1 (Feb 9, 2014)

CMV, Why do you list ABS, most drains aren't ABS but the std sch 40 PVC, any specific reason?


----------



## CallMeVilla (Feb 9, 2014)

Here in CA, we use ABS and PVC below ground ... PVC is rated for pressure purposes and suitable for underground applications. Since you are dealing with a DWV situation, ABS is perfectly appropriate when you use the proper fittings and follow primer/gluing procedures.  BTW, primer establishes a chemical reaction which helps melt the plastic together ... it can be really important on the pressure side!  

Your local code and skills would determine your choice ...


----------



## gottodo1 (Feb 10, 2014)

So someone just used a condom there huh? Yet another way the people that should be using condoms are doing so ineffectively.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 10, 2014)

gottodo1 said:


> So someone just used a condom there huh? Yet another way the people that should be using condoms are doing so ineffectively.



We _ARE_ promoters of safe plumbing here ya know...


----------



## CallMeVilla (Feb 11, 2014)

You notice?  Skinny pipe but a big condom.  How embarassing!


----------



## gottodo1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks guys. All my plumbing for the new bathroom downstairs is done!!! My road may soon be done... atleast inside the house.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 11, 2014)

gottodo1 said:


> Thanks guys. All my plumbing for the new bathroom downstairs is done!!! My road may soon be done... atleast inside the house.[/QUOTE
> Done is just a temperary word:rofl:


----------



## gottodo1 (Feb 12, 2014)

... I hope to pass on before it corrodes the copper enough to need rework...


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 12, 2014)

The hours now ramp up linearly at 25 hrs/mon but the $ are beginning to look like an S curve which may level off at 40K or 45K total.  The steepest $/mon rate was at about 18 months.

Both should eventually level off at some normal rate of $/mon and hrs/mon for normal home improvement.

If you're happy with how things are turning out then the shape of these curves may provide what's 'normal' for people doing remodeling over months or years.

|date	|mon	|$	|hrs
10/1/11	0	$0	0
11/1/12	13	$10	200
8/1/13	22	$30	400
12/1/13	26	$35	500
2/1/14	28	$37	550


----------



## nealtw (Feb 12, 2014)

Wuzzat? said:


> The hours now ramp up linearly at 25 hrs/mon but the $ are beginning to look like an S curve which may level off at 40K or 45K total.  The steepest $/mon rate was at about 18 months.
> 
> Both should eventually level off at some normal rate of $/mon and hrs/mon for normal home improvement.
> 
> ...



Your curve is one sided.
You also have to figure in how much money and time you have saved by not being intertained at some silly football or hockey game and how much those tickets and snacks cost.
Then don't forget the value of the mistakes you can laugh about later.
Then there is the increased value of the house.
Anything you learn will cost you time and money but they are yours for life, what value is that.:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## gottodo1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Neal,
    For me it's the peace of mind knowing it's done right or knowing what I did wrong  versus the unknown of what the last idiot did that's really valuable. The increased value of the home is pretty easy to quantify as there's now 5 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms instead of 3 & 1. I agree with the learning thing too though and even though I paid for college I don't often consider that in the value of doing things :hide:.

 I thought about adding a 3rd stall onto my garage because I miss my old 4 car garage sooo badly. Really simple implementation just adding 12 or so feet of slab and then continuing the roof pitch out the rest of the way but I found out the concrete quotes were $12-15k for the slab and some new driveway so I've passed on that one as I'll probably never recoup even half of that when the house sells.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 13, 2014)

$12-15k sounds like a lot when you say slab. That should include digging, footings, foundation , backfill then slab. Then it sounds not bad. But a home owner can usually do really well having this done by hiring the jobs out sepparately. The guy that gives you a price on the whole job either hires out parts of the job or has equipment sitting alot of the time that needs to be paid for. And then there are places in the mix when the homeowner can get in there and do some work. Evan if it's just leveling and compaction the fill.
You do want to be carefull about overbuilding for the hood. Most of us don't need trucks, campers, boats, cruises and seasons tickets but that never stops us.:banana:


----------



## gottodo1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Neal, I had 3 quotes done and the price for cement was $62/... in AZ it was $48/ 2yrs back so I think that's where alot of the cost is at. There's alot of soil that would need to be brought in since my house is "raised" out of the flood plane so it's basically a little island. Then more soil and work for where the driveway will reach the new section of garage. After looking over the numbers and getting depressed I realized 12-13k was pretty reasonable for what needed to be done. 

As far as the Hood I'm in one of the nicest neighborhoods in town and I'm the smallest dumpiest house on the block but for some reason in ND they don't value 3+ car garages... in AZ if you didn't have a 3 car garage you were living the slum. That's why the agent said I'd never see half my money back on that. However they have large families so by having 5 BR 2 bath instead of 3/1 I should make more than I've put into the house, which is cool.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 14, 2014)

Ya, we have flood plain areas here too but the garage can be lower as it is not living space as long is the foundation comes up to full hight the deck can be lower. often we see the extra garage on the side with a ten ft door for the camper and the roof is continues.


----------



## gottodo1 (Feb 15, 2014)

OHHHHH that sounds FANTASTIC! Most people in this block have just built a 2nd 2-story garage with lifts for engines and such. I'd never though about that for attaching the 3rd stall... That sure is tempting but when is enough enough, at some point I DO want to be done especially since I've never lived in any town longer than 5 years.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 15, 2014)

Just hold on to the idea for when you are done and bored


----------

